# Bunch of links to patterns/crafts



## mychiisqueen

Hi, I spent a few hours finding a bunch of patterns to try. (Not that I would succeed but I plan on trying some over my christmas holiday)

I figured I would share as long as it is okay to share links...

Tea towel pet pillow
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...003d370a0aRCRD&autonomy_kw=dog&rsc=ns2006_m78

Doggie Coat
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...003d370a0aRCRD&autonomy_kw=dog&rsc=ns2006_m15

Doggie Coat Quilted
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...0003d370a0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default&rsc=related

Winter Dog Coat with Pockets
http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/1998/archives/26?p=2687

Dog Necklaces
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...110VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default

Resizable Dog Coat Pattern
http://sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html

Crochet Dog sweater
http://www.crochetnmore.com/dogsweater.htm

Envelope Back Pillowcase Pet Bed
http://www.craftandfabriclinks.com/pillowcases/envelope_back_pillow_case.html

Make your own collar
http://www.uberpest.com/collar.html

Make your own dog booties
http://www.uberpest.com/booties.html

A few different patterns for hat, bed, ball, paw protectors etc 
http://www.sewing.org/html/pets.php

Pattern for fleece dog sweater
http://www.barlowscientific.com/technotes/home/sweater.htm

knitted dog jumper
http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=27072

All sorts of crochet patterns for pets
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/pet_items.php

Wrap Pillow
http://www.bhg.com/crafts/sewing/accessories/lucky-dog-wrap-pillow/

Pet pillow
http://www.bhg.com/crafts/knitting/projects/pampered-pet-pillow/

Easy Inexpensive Bed
http://craftydaisies.com/2007/02/09/dog-bed/

Poop Bag Holder
http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-walkers-companion/index.html

Fleece Rope Dog Toy
http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/fleece-rope-dog-toy/index.html

Hemp Dog Collar
http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/hemp-dog-collar/index.html

Dog Harness Vest
http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-harness-vest/index.html

Dog Dress Pattern
http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-dress-with-pattern/index.html

Make your own leashes
http://annamariahorner.blogspot.com/2006/10/strapping-young-lab.html

Homemade Dog Costumes (may require free registration)
http://www.freepetprojects.com/default.aspx?PageID=933


Dog hoodie
https://www.urbanthreads.com/pages?id=192




Happy Crafting


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

wooo...thanks i think ill be trying along with you!! xx


----------



## amy527

Thank you for all the awesome links! I'll definitely be trying lots of those!!!


----------



## Sonia

Thanks a lot for all the links...


----------



## Janis

You are wonderful!!! It must have taken forever to gather all of these links. Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## lacedolphin

wow, theres a bunch in there I havn't seen before!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## mychiisqueen

I've been on my hunt again for patterns for dogs and found a few to add to the list

http://www.instructables.com/id/Puppy-Fairy-Wings/
It's to make fairy wings for your dog (for halloween I guess)

http://makingitlovely.com/2008/03/21/a-key-chain-and-a-dog-tag/
This is a link on how to make a dog tag using something called shrinky dinks (not sure what that is but some of you might)

http://keyka.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/05/recyled-dog-col.html
Dog Collar Tutorial


----------

